# how to offer mealworms to hedgie? :l



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

So I'm wondering how I should introduce mealworms to Sniffles.. I got some last week and I try to introduce them to him and he doesn't even sniff it.. 

Is there a specific way to introduce them to him?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I feed mine treats two ways. I have a seperate crock dish for them if I am leaving some before they are awake and a plastic fork if I'm up with them. The plastic fork works great because they know something yummy will be on it so it makes it easy to introduce something new and for them to know its edible. I use plastic cause my hedgies get excited and have been known to lunge and if they did that with a metal one it could cause problems for their teeth.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The first few times I tried to give my Cholla a mealie, he wouldn't touch it. But someone else suggested leaving 1 or 2 in his bowl overnight. He may have "accidentally" eaten them & realized how good they were. Now he goes crazy for them. I use tweezers, but like the idea of the plastic fork, I'll have to try that. Sometimes it's hard to grab one for me with the tweezers. Others use chopsticks.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I will never look at mu-shu pork again.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> I will never look at mu-shu pork again.


That's pretty much what I was thinking when I saw the chopstick remark...ewwwww....and I eat so much rice.....eeewwww. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

MissC said:


> abrowndog said:
> 
> 
> > I will never look at mu-shu pork again.
> ...


Well, there goes tonight's dinner idea. Thanks! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The "best" suggestion I've seen is to 'rub a mealie on their teeth/mouth'.

:shock: 

But...I'd have to touch it.

:shock: 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww............


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe, come on guys! Don't you know that using chopsticks to get mealies is the best way to learn how to use them? :lol: 
But I've only got 1 set & their MINE. No way am I using them for mealies. :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You should practice on maggots - they're the same size as a grain of rice. :lol: 

:shock: 

Wait...

:shock: 

eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww....


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I use chopsticks for Kashi's mealies. I wrote with a permanent marker "Kashi" on them so they don't get mixed up with the other chopsticks... I'm Korean so we have an abundance of chopsticks at home :| It's easy to get them mixed up >_<

At any rate, Kashi didn't accept mealies at first either. I thought myabe he was one of those hedgies who didn't like mealies, but nope. I left some in a dish overnight and they were gone... and then I started offering it to him during our bonding sessions. At first he wouldn't take them from me, but after shoving it near his mouth/nose/face for a few minutes he finally tasted one and decided he loved them :lol:

Actually, here's a video of him taking mealies from me for the first time ;D


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sammy wouldn't eat a live one, which was OK with me,my son gave it to him. We bought some freeze dried ones and he loves them. He gets 3 or 4 after his daily foot bath. I hide them in his play pen and he sniffs them out. I have wondered if they are OK to give him?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Freeze dried aren't recommended because they're harder to digest and can cause impaction. Live ones are best.


----------

